# Challenger MT 265B Parts



## Cy Coe (May 31, 2019)

Hello.

Does anyone know where I can get a fuel pump for my Challenger MT 265B?
Thank you,
Cy


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Any AGCO dealer can order the fuel pump. Verify the pump is really not functioning first, these are the model of tractor with the fuel outlet at the lowest point of the tank and it clogs with debris over time. I ordered a replacement from an on-line MF dealer after I picked the part number off this site: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/PartsBooksN/Viewer/default.aspx


----------



## Cy Coe (May 31, 2019)

Okay great.
Thank you very much for the information RC. I appreciate it.
Take care,
Cy


----------

